# Mudding



## Jackmud (Oct 15, 2020)

What is best for mudding on a completely custom made atv with unlimited power and unlimited size tires and unlimited quad dimensions is width or length better for mudding
Which one is going to help get through more Easily?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Boy you just opened up a can of worms.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Problem is...sense you have stated "ATV" that puts limits on every aspect. There are people out there that have taken every length and make of ATVs to it's maximum on.. everything...and all still have their limits on mud depth and viscosity. Like Polaris425 says..a can of worms indeed


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

That's like asking what oil is better 🤭


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Big tires and big clearance under the belly and control arms. Width/pattern of tire dependant on type of mud. Size? Bigger than the next biggest rig hitting the hole.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

There is no such thing as too much ground clearance, as long as you have enough torque and horsepower to turn the tires effectively. Traction is key as well. I'm not sure length or width matter that much, except that you have to be wide enough to be stable at the extreme heights that you get from the increased ground clearance.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Ground clearance definitely helps


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Check some of these out.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Those are some big wheels .
Some nice rides. That hole at the end of the run looks nasty. Got a few people


----------

